#ubuntu-uds-hallway 2014-03-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-hallway to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/hallway/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/12/%23ubuntu-uds-hallway.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-hallway to: Track: Cloud & Server | Making networking more consistant and robus | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22226/making-networking-more-consistant-and-robus/
<gQuigs> hangout link?
<ritz_> auto load form the page
<ritz_> from
<gQuigs> ritz_: we need a different link to join the hangout, unless I'm missing something
<ritz_> gQuigs, my bad
 * ritz_ check the invite 
<gQuigs> nope..
<rbasak> May I join the hangout please?
<rbasak> Need an invite
<ritz_> missing
<gQuigs> rbasak: ditto... can the track lead start one please?
 * rbasak has asked gaughen
<rbasak> I'm not sure who the lead is.
<rbasak> gaughen is starting it now
<gQuigs> thanks rbasak!
<rbasak> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdYoxuDm-DDnqii8SncLHhHIpdOCgL03hnYM2r9XucyUFuOVA?authuser=0&hl=en
<gQuigs> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdYoxuDm-DDnqii8SncLHhHIpdOCgL03hnYM2r9XucyUFuOVA?authuser=0&hl=en
<gQuigs> please join hangout > https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdYoxuDm-DDnqii8SncLHhHIpdOCgL03hnYM2r9XucyUFuOVA?authuser=0&hl=en
<ritz_> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-1403-networking
<gQuigs>  please join hangout > https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdYoxuDm-DDnqii8SncLHhHIpdOCgL03hnYM2r9XucyUFuOVA?authuser=0&hl=en
<gaughen> we'll start in 2 minutes
<ritz_> am I audible ?
<beisner> o/
<pmatulis3> says 'starting soon...'
<ritz_> pmatulis3, hi
<rbasak> Live now
<pmatulis3> ritz_: hey
<rbasak> Please refresh etc, and let us know if you see the stream?
<pmatulis3> yes
<rbasak> Thanks!
<alexmoldovan> yes
<ritz_> alexmoldovan, hi
<ritz_> nice article , about juju
<caribou_> gaughen: no echo on this side
<alexmoldovan> hi ritz_
<gaughen> caribou_, thanks. yeah, it was me and it was loud in my ear.. .which is probably pretty clear by the face I made.
<ritz_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifenslave/+bug/1254120
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1254120 in ifenslave (Ubuntu) "Bonded interfaces don't come down with a ifdown -a" [Undecided,New]
<ritz_> the bug in question
<ritz_> avoid nm this cycle
<ritz_> a bit late
<ritz_> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<ritz_> implementing consistent name would be helpful
<ritz_> we lack this
<rbasak> ritz_: how does this fit in with the existing udev rule that locks interface names in?
<rbasak> ritz_: there's also the biosdevname stuff
<ritz_> locks the name in ? I tend to see eth  interface changes
<ritz_> Will retest this bit
<caribou_> naming is one thing : having 8 NICs that DO NOT restart on a deterministic scheme upon each reboot is an issue
<caribou_> gaughen: I'm not even sure that we have one single coherent description of how /etc/network/interfaces should be formatted to behave correctly
<rbasak> ritz_: if you see interface name changes, then probably best start with figuring out why the udev rules don't lock in - that could just be a bug or configuration issue
<rbasak> (rather than a blueprint-level design issue)
<ritz_> rbasak, yup, will recheck what I did wrong.
<ritz_> still under works, networkd
<ritz_> so the issue is with puppet trying to manage n/w ?
<smoser> what rbasak is saying right now i like.
<smoser> i have the same need elsewhere
<rbasak> smoser: which bit?
<smoser> some tool that figures out what changed in networking and makes it right.
<smoser> we need that in cloud-init.
<smoser> right now if networking information is intjected into the instance, then cloud-init will have to figure out what was added and what would have to be "fixed".
<smoser> and at that point some network interfaces may already be up.
<jamespage> rbasak, I think you can do a udevadm trigger todo that
<jamespage> maybe
<jamespage> (I've certainly seen that done with disks)
<smoser> its also terribly annoying that:
<smoser>  ifup some-interface
<smoser>  change something
<smoser>  ifdown that-interface
<smoser>   (possibly change == remove that-interface)
<smoser> ifdown says "i don tknow anything about that"
<ritz_> networkd is for much more limited use cases
<ritz_> migrating more towards NM
<jamespage> \o/ love that one
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-hallway to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/hallway/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/12/%23ubuntu-uds-hallway.html
<pmatulis3> so how do i restart networking?  j/k
<rbasak> Thanks all!
<gQuigs> stgraber: can I add a Work item to document the current QA items
#ubuntu-uds-hallway 2014-03-13
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-hallway to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/hallway/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/13/%23ubuntu-uds-hallway.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-hallway to: Track: Cloud & Server | State of the Juju Ecosystem | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22209/state-of-the-juju-ecosystem/
 * marcoceppi struts up and down the hallway
<rbasak> I see a white space, instead of the normal "starting soon" message.
<rbasak> Is the URL correct?
<marcoceppi> rbasak: the URL is being fixed
<rbasak> Thanks :)
<rbasak> I had to reload, but I'm good now.
<rbasak> The stream is good.
<marcoceppi> \o/
<marcoceppi> feel free to ask questions
<rbasak> I have some comments on docs, if that's relevant. I find juju.ubuntu.com/docs too slow - and my browser doesn't cache it, either.
<rbasak> Also, I'd love to see the "juju help" stuff available online somewhere, as typing commands by hand to see it is tedious
<marcoceppi> rbasak: slow to load initially, or slow to load after first load (ie the navigation, etc)
<rbasak> marcoceppi: every page load is slow.
<marcoceppi> rbasak: juju help as HTML would probably be good as well, I'll file a bug for that
<rbasak> I usually need to jump around several pages, but am following links, so don't immediately know where I'm going.
<rbasak> That makes it hard to keep tabs open to work around that.
<rbasak> IMHO, things need to be tuned so that my browser's cache will work.
<marcoceppi> rbasak: I know there's a lot of javascript that manipulates that page, which might be the slow down
<rbasak> That would make repeated viewing lightning fast, and IMHO it's repeated viewing that matters for new charmers.
<rbasak> marcoceppi: I'm pretty sure it's the server response time. I'm not sure though.
<rbasak> cf. python docs for example, where everything is cached, so repeated viewing is fast.
<lazyPower> Not a bad thought rbasak, thanks for the input
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-hallway to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/hallway/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/13/%23ubuntu-uds-hallway.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-hallway to: Track: Cloud & Server | MAAS HWE | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22153/maas-hwe/
<gaughen> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcmtPjdBaJyRVZ9A6AdW8lzfQvVZ9tylv8p1hdSOyGfN-SMGw?authuser=0&hl=en
<gaughen> just about to start
<beisner-uds> o/   hi.
<smoser> o/
<smoser> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1403-maas-hwe
<zyga-uds> hey, how much code would be needed to create a "driver" that you are talking about?
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7086140/
<rbasak> o/
<smoser> zyga-uds, i'll try to answer
<smoser> or ask your question
<rbasak> IMHO, these are the same problem.
<rbasak> The problem is mapping what we know of the hardware to a set of kernels that can boot it.
<rbasak> HWE kernels are different from flavor kernels to us, but they are both related to exactly the same problem.
<rbasak> I think it's fine to abstract this so that we just announce what hardware a particular kernel supports.
<rbasak> smoser: +1
<zyga-uds> I'm looking at non-server hadware, think laptops that we know of statically
<zyga-uds> and that we can turn on and off
<zyga-uds> and that boot remotely
<zyga-uds> but have no standard management at all
<zyga-uds> ok
<zyga-uds> it looks doable then
<zyga-uds> thabjs
<zyga-uds> thanks :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-hallway to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/hallway/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/13/%23ubuntu-uds-hallway.html
